# [solved] Opera mag Flash nicht mehr Firefox schon

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hallo,

ich habe opera und firefox installiert. 

ich hab für flash das adobe flash installiert (portage)

firefox kann flash verwenden, aber opera seit dem letztden world-update nicht mehr

woran kann das liegen?

LG Roland

----------

## lituxer

Schau mal in den Einstellungen von Opera nach, ob die Pfade noch stimmen bzw. überhaupt eingetragen sind.

Extras-->Einstellungen-->Inhalte-->Plug-in-Optionen

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Der Pfade fehlte vollständig.

Danke jetzt funktionierts

----------

